# Smoking A Whole Turkey



## 45freedom

I wanted to try something new this year for Thanksgiving.  So, I decided to use my electric smoker and smoke a 12 lb turkey along with the usual 25 lb that my mom does in the oven.  I have been browsing the forums here and I have been trying to find good recipes/techniques for doing a whole bird.

Here is a problem that I run into.  A lot of the store brand birds that they sell have sodium/preservatives added.  I read that you should not brine these birds because it will make them too salty...  Yet, a couple weeks ago I smoked a 12 lb Turkey as an experiment before Thanksgiving and I used the same type of turkey with the added sodium and preservatives.  It did not come out salty at all (but i didn't brine it).

I used hickory wood and the smoky flavor was very strong.  I also used a rub with salts and brown sugar which basically turned the bird's skin black.  I smoked the bird in the electric smoker for about 6 hours and the final internal temp was about 178* when I pulled it off.  

The meat had a smoky flavor but I wanted more other flavors!  I am thinking I definitely need to brine it and maybe not cook it as long.  The wings dried out a little as well.

The big day is getting close and I need some expert help to produce a bird that just WOWS my entire family.

Thanks all.

Brandon


----------



## solaryellow

Tip's Slaughterhouse Brine is excellent. I believe it may even be a wiki.


----------



## rbranstner

I stared a thread a week ago about the whole should you brine or shouldn't you brine if its a preinjected at the factory bird and the over all consensus was to go ahead and brine it as you still get some added flavor/moisture. Here is my post if you want to read a bit as there are a lot of good answers in there.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ey-questions-directions-on-pre-injected-birds

I also would suggest the Slaughterhouse Brine as I have used it several times and it always tastes good. If its a preinjected bird just lay off the salt on your brine and/or injection and or rub and you should be fine. I have always brined my preinjected birds and I have never had an issue with too much salt as long as you watch it. Unless I go get a farm fresh bird the only kind I can find around here is preinjected ones so I just roll with it. Good luck. I am doing 9 or 10 birds myself this weekend. I can't wait.


----------



## flash

I never brine, but inject, which is something you can do to an already brined bird.


----------



## eman

I brine and inject and rub a little butter under and on top the skin then do the same w/ my rub.On top and under the skin and in the cavity.

 178° is a little high in my opinion but it's done.

 I do not use sugar in my rub for poultry.

If you want to brine you can use half the salt  that the recipe calls for.

 I did a turkey breast last weekend and brined for 9 hrs w/ the half salt brine and it was fine.


----------



## richoso1

Welcome to the SMF. When you have a chance, introduce yourself and tell about your smoking equipment. It may help us when answering one of your questions. Now about the bird, removing it when the internal temp has reached 178°, may be pushing the envelope. That might account for any dryness on the bird. Usually 165°-170° is a good internal temp to remove the bird. At that point, you can tightly wrap in foil and put it in a cooler with some towels or a blanket inside. This will slightly bring up the temp, and let the juices redistribute. There are so many ways to do poultry, but it"s all good my friend.


----------



## gary46992

iam wanting to do a whole turkey to now my question is the temp of 165 to 170 is that the leg or breast?   ty for your answer


----------



## 45freedom

richoso1 said:


> Welcome to the SMF. When you have a chance, introduce yourself and tell about your smoking equipment. It may help us when answering one of your questions. Now about the bird, removing it when the internal temp has reached 178°, may be pushing the envelope. That might account for any dryness on the bird. Usually 165°-170° is a good internal temp to remove the bird. At that point, you can tightly wrap in foil and put it in a cooler with some towels or a blanket inside. This will slightly bring up the temp, and let the juices redistribute. There are so many ways to do poultry, but it"s all good my friend.


Here is my equipment richoso1, it is a standard Brinkman charcoal smoker that has been converted into electric by adding the electric element.

http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss304/bcm663/?action=view&current=brinkmansmoker.jpg

http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss304/bcm663/?action=view&current=smokergrill.jpg

http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss304/bcm663/?action=view&current=smokerelement.jpg


----------



## 45freedom

richoso1 said:


> Welcome to the SMF. When you have a chance, introduce yourself and tell about your smoking equipment. It may help us when answering one of your questions. Now about the bird, removing it when the internal temp has reached 178°, may be pushing the envelope. That might account for any dryness on the bird. Usually 165°-170° is a good internal temp to remove the bird. At that point, you can tightly wrap in foil and put it in a cooler with some towels or a blanket inside. This will slightly bring up the temp, and let the juices redistribute. There are so many ways to do poultry, but it"s all good my friend.


Plain brinkman charcoal converted to electric.  I never knew you can take the turkey out that soon at that temp.  Is that when you are supposed to add glazes/spritz?

http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss304/bcm663/?action=view¤t=brinkmansmoker.jpg http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss304/bcm663/?action=view¤t=smokerelement.jpg http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss304/bcm663/?action=view¤t=smokergrill.jpg


----------



## quint

Brandon,

I have been smoking turkeys for a while, I always brine my bird and this is how i do it, i buy frozen birds and use a large cooler, add the bird water salt brown sugar and seasonall, close the cooler and allow it to thaw in the brine, as it thaws it seems to suck the brine into the meat, the next morning i wash the bird add a small amoun of rub and on the smoker it goes,i use a charchol smoker and add hickory chips that has been soaked in water, i add wood about 1/2 the cooking time, run the smoker at about 225, i pull the bird at about 170 and foil, it will contue cooking, also after about 3 to 4 hrs foil the wings and ends of the legs, our bird has never been salty, just dont over cook the bird, It is the best thing you ever ate, also keep the bird around 12 lbs. This year i am going to try Jeffs birning method using cranapple juce,  Good Luck

                            Happy Thanksgiving

                                 Quint


----------



## eman

Hmmmm, I usually pull my birds off the smoker between 160°-165° taken in the thickest part of the breast and thigh.

Wrap in foil and rest for 30 -45 min b4 carving.


----------



## 45freedom

Quint said:


> Brandon,
> 
> I have been smoking turkeys for a while, I always brine my bird and this is how i do it, i buy frozen birds and use a large cooler, add the bird water salt brown sugar and seasonall, close the cooler and allow it to thaw in the brine, as it thaws it seems to suck the brine into the meat, the next morning i wash the bird add a small amoun of rub and on the smoker it goes,i use a charchol smoker and add hickory chips that has been soaked in water, i add wood about 1/2 the cooking time, run the smoker at about 225, i pull the bird at about 170 and foil, it will contue cooking, also after about 3 to 4 hrs foil the wings and ends of the legs, our bird has never been salty, just dont over cook the bird, It is the best thing you ever ate, also keep the bird around 12 lbs. This year i am going to try Jeffs birning method using cranapple juce,  Good Luck
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Quint




Thanks for the advice Quint.  For a 12# pre-injected bird, how long do I keep it in the brine?  Should I alter the brine at all or remove some salt from the recipe?  I am thinking about using the Slaughterhouse Recipe.


----------



## meateater

No matter how you decide to smoke a bird just remember the 40*-140* in 4 hour rule and have a few reliable therms to monitor the progress. This is very important folks. If it's not getting to temp don't be afraid to get the oven hot and finish it off, better safe than hugging porcelain.


----------



## beer-b-q

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## jwh

Hello,

Last two years I have smoked 4 / 7.5lb breasts.  I brine in salt sugar water and Apple cider.  Put a light rub poultry rub on them and smoke with hickory and apple wood.  Typically let the breasts get up to 165 and then take them off cover and rest.  I live in the northeast so i find that it is quicker with the smaller breasts and easier because of the cold weather that can happen in late Nov.  Either way I end up with about 30lbs of smoked breast meat so i get NO COMPLAINTS.  Iaaan fact the first year i did smoked breast and a roasted turkey and have been asked to only do Smoked going forward everyone LOVES it.

just an Idea on the breast only but I find it works very well.

Good luck


----------



## coacher72

I brine store bought turkeys and have not had a problem with them being too salty. It is, as someone mentioned earlier of getting some extra flavor in the Turkey. I won't do it any other way.


----------



## mballi3011

First off Welcome Brandon to SMF. I recommand Tip's Slaughter House brine. I use it when I brine my poultry. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## deannc

Welcome aboard!  Just done a practice run a couple weekends ago and brined over night in the fridge (approx 12 hours).  As other have recommended, I too highly recommend Tip's Slaughterhouse Brine   Didn't find the bird salty at all. As others mentioned, after 2 to 3 hours into the smoke cover the wing tips and ends of legs with some foil if they appear to be getting to dark.  I smoked with hickory at 250*.  The skin was a little rubbery but I'm probably going to crisp it up under the broiler for a few minutes on the next one.  

Happy Smokin'!


----------



## sgilbert2

I understand that after 2 hours the turkey will have absorbed all the delicate smoke flavor you want.  What do you think about smoking for 2 hours and then finish in the electric indoor oven, 1/2 the remaining time covered with foil and 1/2 the remaining time uncovered to re-crisp the skin?


----------



## solaryellow

I don't agree with the 2 hr part, but I don't see any reason why that wouldn't work.


----------



## sgilbert2

Do you think the whole turkey needs the 4-5 hours smoking, or something less?


----------



## solaryellow

sgilbert2 said:


> Do you think the whole turkey needs the 4-5 hours smoking, or something less?




Not necessarily, the amount of smoke is really your preference. I start and finish my turkeys on the smoker, but I don't see anything wrong with your idea.


----------



## cpeezy

What temperature do you cook at for a whole turkey? 

I am also smoking a 5 lb prime rib at the same time. 

Thanks,


----------



## quigon73

Although late to the party, I'm in the similar boat as the Freedom45:
I have a masterbuilt 30", and I'm going to be smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving, but my questions center on the wood and how much to use, as it is my understanding that too much smoke can create an overpowering bitter taste in turkey.
I'm doing a trial smoke tomorrow so my family is not left hungry on Thanksgiving, and I have a 13lbs turkey in a brine now.
My question is, once I get the smoker up to temperature (275°F) and put the bird in, how much wood do I use over the course of the entire smoking process? I'm using Applewood and will be assuming an hour per pound of turkey. I will remove the bird at an internal temp of 160°F, and the wrap in foil until it reaches an internal temp 165°F.
My smoker is new, so I've only preseasoned it to this point, but I have noticed that it can only hold a cup of wood at any one time. Is this enough wood for the entire smoking process? If not, when should I add more wood and how much wood should I add? Should the wood be soaked in water?
I'm also interested in understanding how the water pan fits into the equation. Should it be filled with water? Something else that would add more flavor? Does it need to be refilled during the course of the smoking process?
Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## bama bbq

you are correct, too much smoke can create an overpowering bitter taste in ANYTHING.  I call it the ashtray effect.

I personally like to cook poultry at more like 325-350*F to crisp the skin.  275*F yields a rubbery skin IMHO.  I also did not use water because it holds temps down.  Adding flavor liquids probably doesn't do much but some folks really like to add stuff to the water pan.

I've also never had a turkey go as long as an hour per lb.  I did a 23# turkey last year on the WSM and it took ~ 6 hrs. (For some reason I thought it took much less time but I referred back to my cook log for that cook and it says it went 6 hrs.)

Generally, I plan smoke to be added for about half the planned time of the cook.  In this case the first three hours.  However, I doubt I added that much smoke.  I generally throw a chunk on and when there's no smoke I may add another chunk and I may not.


----------



## waywardswede

I think part of the process for people new to smoking (and I count myself in that group) is to figure out how much smoke is the right amount.  I'm finding that for myself and my family a lesser amount of smoke flavor tastes good, and that it doesn't take much for the smoke to start being overpowering for us.  I'm now factoring that in as I look through recipes and recommendations on this forum and other places.

I'll be doing a turkey this Thanksgiving, too, and plan to do a test next weekend.  I'll be brining and setting the smoker up at 325 without water in the pan.  I'll be using charcoal and wood chunks, so it's easier for me to get the the higher temperatures.  Even with that, I know I only need a couple of hours of smoke on the bird, so I'll be pulling and finishing in the oven until it gets to temperature.

There are some purists that would never consider doing that, but I personally don't have a problem with it.  For me, once you're done with the smoke the meat doesn't know if the heat is coming from s smoker or an oven.  And I know for our tastes that to put smoke to the bird for the entire time is too much.


----------



## bama bbq

Great plan WaywardSwede.  Although I would consider that the oven is going to be some valuable real estate come Thanksgiving day.  Pies, Stuffing, Casseroles, etc will all compete for that space.  One advantage to smoking the bird is to free up the oven for other morsels.  I would take that into consideration on your test run to see how your pit can do under the full cook time.


----------



## gary s

I di like smoked turkey be sure and share some pictures.

Gary


----------



## waywardswede

Bama, when we bought our house it had an electric oven / range, which we didn't like.  So we replaced it with a gas unit, and I put the electric in the basement.  We only use it 4 or 5 times a year, but we could not live without it now.  This year we got the extra fridge in the garage, and already can't live without that.  Especially now that it's going to be filled with bacon, ham and sausage curing all the time!


----------



## bama bbq

WaywardSwede said:


> Bama, when we bought our house it had an electric oven / range, which we didn't like.  So we replaced it with a gas unit, and I put the electric in the basement.  We only use it 4 or 5 times a year, but we could not live without it now.  This year we got the extra fridge in the garage, and already can't live without that.  Especially now that it's going to be filled with bacon, ham and sausage curing all the time!



Ah ha!  Now I'm pickin up what you're lain down.


----------



## perdiehm

Does anyone stuff their birds while smoking? The best birds I ever smoked were ones I had soaked in a homemade banana wine. And stuffed with quartered apples and celery sticks. All soaked in the wine. And the wine was added to the water pan. Was done in a brinkman charcoal smoker. 12 hours for a 12 lb bird. Using a mix of Apple wood and hickory. Light on the hickory. When the pan would get low. I would pour more of the wine over the top of the bird. Filling the pan back up. 

The apples and celery stuffing seemed to keep the bird more moist. I also chopped them up and made an actual stuffing with them. Good stuffs.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama bbq

I prefer not to stuff a turkey to ensure I get to 140*F in less than 4 hours.  The stuffing blocks the air circulation in the cavity that can prevent that.  Also, Butterball (IMHO the authority on how to cook a turkey) recommends not stuffing a smoked turkey.

Your wine method sounds very interesting!


----------



## perdiehm

I don't stuff it completely full. And they are large chunks. So its not the same as regular stuffing. There is some breathing room there.

I tried a sweet Apple wine the first go. It didn't turn out that great. But the dry banana wine worked really good. So if I was to try it again. I would go with a dry white wine. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman

Quigon73.

 you should use a palm full of chips every 45 min - 1 hour. As long as you smell smoke you are smoking


----------



## bargie

I recently did the same thing and marinated mine in Spiedie sauce for two day's prior to smoking. 

I doubled wrapper the bird in two 8 gallon garbage bags after pouring the sauce in and squeezing

all the air out of the bag.  The turkey took on just enough flavor from the marinate and smoke, but

it wasn't over powering.  I too, cooked my turkey for approx. 6 hours and took it out at about 175.

Once we were done with dinner I stripped the carcas and made turkey salad which was excellent.

I have a question:  Is it possible to  over smoke meat to the point where it won't penetrate any more and create a smoke ring? 

 I'm fairly new to smoking and used Hickory chips this time.  I smoked the turkey for the first 4 hours and it looked fantastic, but

it only had a faint taste of smoke when we ate it.  I din't mind it because the taste of the turkey shown through, but I feel like my

smoking technique is wrong.  Any suggestions to enhance the penetration of the smoke?


----------



## drheat

Hey, you guys need to try put'n the turkey in a 5gal bucket, cut a couple of oranges in half squeeze um thro peels in bucket fill to top with 2liter bottles of 7up cover with lid 2days before turkey smoken time . best tasten smoked turkey ever no bull.


----------



## jsk53

I new to this as well..two questions. water in the water pan or no? soak the wood chips or dry?  Well, maybe three questions, hickory, mesquite, alder, cherry or apple wood? I usually use hickory on red meats and mesquite on poultry. I haven't tried any of the others but from what I read, they all have their subtle differences and the fruit wood is milder..This will be my first turkey using my MES electric smoker so the more advice the better. I'm pretty much decided on brining and will most likely try Tips brine as many of you have recommended. Thanks.


----------



## captqinsofla

When you say "Lay Off" the salt in the brine for a pre-treated turkey, exactly how much do you mean?  Eliminate the Kosher salt in the Slaughterhouse recipe all together?  Or cut it in half?

Doing my first smoked turkey this week, and using the good info on this and another forum.  Just don't want it to be too salty!


----------



## lil tex

I too am new to smoking. I have a Traeger Lil Tex Elite. My wife bought a 17 pound(a bit big in my opinion) turkey. Brined it overnight and was going to smoke it for 4 hrs and then cook it at 350 until the breast is 160 degrees (budgeting 8 hours all in). Any suggestions of thoughts on this idea?


----------



## mikefletcher85

I know, my lack of planning does not constitute anyone else's emergency... but I too am curious if I should soak my wood chips, and if I should put anything in the water pan. I have a Masterbuild 30" electric smoker that I have used 2 times (pork shoulder and ribs) and although they were very tasty, I found them both to be a bit tough. I am having a hard time finding recipes/guides for my smoker. I just stumbled upon this site today because of this topic, and I hope to perfect this machine while Im here.

PS Im am planning on putting the 11# turkey in the brine tonight (using the recommended Tip's brine)


----------



## jsk53

For what it's worth, I ended up not soaking the chips and it seems to be just fine. Each batch of chips smoke for close to an hour. I did hedge my bet and soaked some and tried them part way through and they took  a lot longer to start smoking. My opinion, even as a newbie is don't soak. Good luck. My bird will be coming out of the smoker in about 20 minutes. So far, so good!


----------



## mikefletcher85

jsk53 said:


> For what it's worth, I ended up not soaking the chips and it seems to be just fine. Each batch of chips smoke for close to an hour. I did hedge my bet and soaked some and tried them part way through and they took  a lot longer to start smoking. My opinion, even as a newbie is don't soak. Good luck. My bird will be coming out of the smoker in about 20 minutes. So far, so good!


Did you put anything in the water/drip tray?


----------



## jsk53

I did put water in the water pan. No other ingredients. I filled the pan about half way and ended up using the remaining water and drippings to make gravy. Worked pretty well.


----------



## mikefletcher85

jsk53 said:


> I did put water in the water pan. No other ingredients. I filled the pan about half way and ended up using the remaining water and drippings to make gravy. Worked pretty well.


GREAT! Thanks for the reply! Now that you went though the process, is there anything you would have done differently? I didnt think to do a trial run so if it doesnt turn out then there will be no Turkey for the dinner tomorrow, but I do have a ham that will be in the oven.


----------



## jsk53

Actually, the only real issue I had was keeping the temp in the smoker. The digital thermometer in the MES said one thing and my Maverick remote thermometer said something different. Overall, it went well and the cooking time was about what I had planned. If you get Jeff Phillips newsletter, he recently sent out a bacon butter rub which I used along with his traditional brine overnight.

I did not  soak the chips which I normally do for grilling steak etc and that worked just fine. In fact, I got more smoke than I thought I would.

The turkey turned out great and my wife was happy!


----------



## scavenger

Gonna go with quint and follow your path this year, first turkey, first winter smoke.  Wish me luck.


----------



## scavenger

Quint said:


> Brandon,
> I have been smoking turkeys for a while, I always brine my bird and this is how i do it, i buy frozen birds and use a large cooler, add the bird water salt brown sugar and seasonall, close the cooler and allow it to thaw in the brine, as it thaws it seems to suck the brine into the meat, the next morning i wash the bird add a small amoun of rub and on the smoker it goes,i use a charchol smoker and add hickory chips that has been soaked in water, i add wood about 1/2 the cooking time, run the smoker at about 225, i pull the bird at about 170 and foil, it will contue cooking, also after about 3 to 4 hrs foil the wings and ends of the legs, our bird has never been salty, just dont over cook the bird, It is the best thing you ever ate, also keep the bird around 12 lbs. This year i am going to try Jeffs birning method using cranapple juce,  Good Luck
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving
> Quint



This is great advice for thawing a bird and brining, I' m trying my first turkey Christmas Day, no pressure!

Thanks


----------



## captqinsofla

Did my first solo smoked turkey this past Thanksgiving ( my dad had done them years ago and gave away as Christmas presents!).  I partially followed the brine/thaw method, letting a 12 pounder thaw for a day or so in the fridge before finishing it in Jeff's brine.  Went a little easy on the salt, but it was just fine.  Use my newbie Brinkman electric and a combo of Apple and Hickory, stuffing the cavity with sliced Macintosh apples, onions and thyme.  I didn't use injection because my needle disappeared!  Didn't seem to matter as I used a squirt bottle to get the liquid under the skin and into the cavity.  

My better half wanted to smell the turkey in the oven, so we compromised (always a good idea!) and I pulled it at 140 in the breast, foiling the wings, ends of legs, and breast, and into a 225 oven for the finish, up to 160, then tented and let it get to 165.  It was perfect!  The idea that no smoke is absorbed after 145 may be right.  Ours had just the right amount of smoked flavour without being too much, and the apples and onions were great in the turkey soup we made with the leftover carcass.

Enjoy!  Christmas dinner is going to be my first smoked prime rib.  Can't wait!


----------



## darkfrost

When I smoked my turkey, I did not brine, I only injected it and some butter on the outside. Put the smoke to it for 4 1/2hrs the wrapped it in foil and cooked it for another 7 to 8hrs until the internal temp was good on the breast.  Turkey came out great!  Used a  electric smoker, Cajun butter injection seasoning, apple wood, cooking temp about 220, for a 22Lb turkey.  It came out so good I'm doing another one for X-mas.


----------

